# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Syteme d'onglet java/swing

## renow31

Bonjour  tous,

je suis actuellement en train de dvelopper une petite application et je souhaiterais utiliser un systme d'onglet (JTabbedPane) avec pour chaque onglet un panel associ qui prsentera diverses informations.

tant dbutant j'ai un problme concernant la sparation des actions et de la prsentation.

J'ai une classe principale qui dfinit  les onglets : AppliFenetre.

Une classe par onglet dans lesquelles je dfinis le layout.

Enfin une classe pour l'action, qui va rcuperer mes valeurs (pour chaque onglet).

Je n'arrive pas a coordonner cet ensemble de classe.

Est ce que mon action devrait se trouver dans ma classe de dfinition de l'onglet ou est-il possible d'appeller l'action depuis ma classe d'onglet?

Merci de vos rponses....

----------


## fraco

Salut !

un coup d'oeil ici :  

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...abbedpane.html

devrait t'aider

----------


## renow31

Merci de ta rponse, j'avais dj vu cette page,

j'arrive  afficher des onglets, mais mon problme rside dans le fait que mon est application est statique. C'est  dire que les valeurs sont rcupres au lancement de l'application et ne sont pas actualises.

Je souhaiterais qu'au changement d'onglet mes valeurs pour l'onglet slectionn soit rcupres a nouveau et actualises.

Est ce que je devrais utiliser Change Listener? Et si oui comment?

----------


## renow31

En fait voila mes  3 classes:

*Classe principale avec le JTabbedPane*



```

```



*Ma classe onglet avec son layout:*



```

```

*Et enfin ma mthode pour rcuperer les threads:*



```

```



Voila, et ce que je souhaiterais c'est que les valeurs soit affichs dans le panel de mon onglet et rafraichit a chaque clic sur l'onglet.

Est ce possible?

Est ce que je suis completement a cot de la plaque??

----------


## kwxyz

Je n'ai pas regard le code (trop long, trop compliqu), mais si tu veux excuter du code sur les changements d'onglet, oui, il faut utiliser un ChangeListener.



```

```

Fred

----------


## renow31

Merci de ta rponse,

j'ai bien ajout le listener mais est ce que je dois le placer dans ma classe principale ou dans la classe de mon onglet?

----------


## kwxyz

> j'ai bien ajout le listener mais est ce que je dois le placer dans ma classe principale ou dans la classe de mon onglet?


L, a dpend un peu des gots et des couleurs, c'est fortement li  ce que tu vas mettre dedans, il faut le mettre  l'endroit o c'est le plus "logique". Je dirais qu'une bonne pratique, c'est de le mettre avec le TabPane si sauf tu as une bonne raison pour ne pas le faire.

Fred

----------


## renow31

Ok, et est ce que je suis cens mettre quelque chose dans les autres classes pour communiquer avec ce listener??

----------


## renow31

En fait je pense que mon problme est plus complexe car il faudrait que tout les lments se mettent a jour automatiquement toutes les secondes si c'est possible, tant donn que mon appli est cens tre un moniteur de supervision.

Existe t-il un procd particulier?

Timer? Cration de threads? Je ne suis pas bien au fait concernant ces techniques...

----------

